# Let's talk trimmers and trim trays



## lyfespan

Just thought we could expand on what's available out there as far as power trimmers, and trim trays on the market and created in your garage. 

This a pretty fancy trim tray, lol
Ok so link doesn't  work but it's the Harvestime Technologies - O-G Worker Bee (Starter Package) - The Only Complete Professional Flower Trimming Tray and Pollen Collection Workstation, on amazon, it's got everything.


I was looking at this for a beginning spin trimmer
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/The-Clean-Cut-M-6000SBU-Hydroponics/dp/B009O3JIKM/ref=cm_wl_huc_item[/ame]


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Fisker's and Turkey cooking tray for me. 
That first link doesn't work, and the second.. I'm not a fan of those at all. Or even any of the machines. They can majorly damage and rip off trichs as it goes around, all for a super sub par result.


----------



## kaotik

:yeahthat:
never understood; you put all this time and care into growing it.. then thrash it around in one of those? 
why be lazy now? (unless you've been lazy the whole grow, then the machine fits. IE; for cashcroppers)

JMO


----------



## Hackerman

Oh, I don't know about all those objections. Have you seen the pictures posted here of some of the outdoor grows? It takes me days to clean my little indoor grow. I can't imagine the time it takes to clean a dozen of those giant outdoor plants.

Actually, something much bigger like this...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110v-18-Ele...7957736?pt=US_Hydroponics&hash=item4d21b47a68

... would appeal to me (if I had that much to clean). Looks like you can gently hand roll them across the grate and let the fan blades do the work. I can't imagine cleaning those giant outdoor plants with my tiny little scissors that I use. LMAO

Hopefully, some day I will have this problem. LOL


----------



## Hackerman

Actually, I remember the Ruskie that was here for a while mentioning a DIY cutter made from a computer fan. I have a zillion of those. And, for my tiny harvest, it might be neat.

I wish I had enough pot to use this one....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Centurion-P...9433619?pt=US_Hydroponics&hash=item3f36080013

I don't understand this one. How does this work? Couldn't find a video for it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/The-Green-M...655778?pt=US_Garden_Tools&hash=item20e5d15922

And, what's this?...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BUD-STRIPPE...3901342?pt=US_Hydroponics&hash=item4ad491bf1e

Anyone ever try barber shears?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Electric-Co...t=US_Shaving_Hair_Removal&hash=item3f3ae3f6c7


----------



## ston-loc

dude, If there was a non butchering one I'd be all over it... Last year was about 35 days of trimming day and night weekends, right after getting off work week days, non stop... Have a few helpers here and there, but it is definitely work! The days of a whole crew getting baked and clipping together **'ing all day are fun, but the 8 hr solo sessions get old fast!!! It's all a means to the end. Like Kaotik said, all the tlc they have received so far, not gonna butcher them now.


----------



## ston-loc

Addded, that was compost piling pounds, POUNDS!, of smaller branches and lower stuff that got lost to time/pm/and just too long not enough time in the day to get to it....


----------



## lyfespan

ston-loc said:


> Addded, that was compost piling pounds, POUNDS!, of smaller branches and lower stuff that got lost to time/pm/and just too long not enough time in the day to get to it....



I have 20 plants to groom come October, as well as work shifting into high gear. I'm gonna need to get the majority of this processed, dried and cured, while the machine will be great for the bulk, the kolas will still be hand trimmed. I just don't want this to be a month long affair


----------



## Hackerman

Ohhhh, you poor outdoor growers have plants so big it takes too long to trim. I feel so sorry for all of you. LMAO 

Wish I had that problem.

20 plants... what's that 10 - 15 pounds, all total?


----------



## mojoganjaman

Hackerman said:


> Ohhhh, you poor outdoor growers have plants so big it takes too long to trim. I feel so sorry for all of you. LMAO
> 
> Wish I had that problem.
> 
> 20 plants... what's that 10 - 15 pounds, all total?




only if you are a rookie...I drop 1-1.5 lbs per plant...bud, not the mixin's for extracts and such which make up another lb per plant ...multiply by 15 and yeah...it kin be a prob...but hey...its gonna be much easier with 15 then the 30 I grew last year...))



mojo


----------



## Hackerman

I hate you guys. LMAO

I struggle my butt to get a few ounces per plant. LOL


----------



## lyfespan

Hackerman said:


> I hate you guys. LMAO
> 
> I struggle my butt to get a few ounces per plant. LOL



My Pygmy plants should throw at least a QP, and they are only 2-3 feet tall, lol


----------



## Kindbud

Scissors and music and my hands is all i need idk about them trimmers i will do it by hand i enjoy it its rewarding for me atleast the first plant or two lol


----------



## lyfespan

Kindbud said:


> Scissors and music and my hands is all i need idk about them trimmers i will do it by hand i enjoy it its rewarding for me atleast the first plant or two lol



Yeah the first few plants, that's why I just want to do the kolas by hand. After doing my indoor crop, only 8 plants, my back and neck have had enough of that. So for bulk trimming I was just wondering what people turn to out there.


----------



## Hippie420

Kindbud said:


> Scissors and music and my hands is all i need idk about them trimmers i will do it by hand i enjoy it its rewarding for me atleast the first plant or two lol


Not to mention all that tasty scissor hash scrapings! To the trimmers go the spoils.


----------



## kaotik

Hippie420 said:


> Not to mention all that tasty scissor hash scrapings! To the trimmers go the spoils.



that's one of my biggest gripes on these machine trimmers. 
we used the gas trimpro, and got some insane hash from it.. and a LOT.
made me realize just how rough these are on your buds, just raping your trichs.

i mean if it's machine, or letting them rot, easy choice.. 
says it all that the ones around here who had/had access to the machine.. still went back and ended up paying trimmers to do it after a couple runs, and retired the (expensive) machine.

they don't leave a nice enough finish product IMO, and they really thrash your stash.

i think some were looking at those simple round ones you turn by hand.. i imagine turning that crank would get as much or more annoying than cutting by hand.


----------



## Rosebud

It killed this ole lady last october. I am not kidding... all day every day for a month it seemed like. I absolutely hated it and had terrible allergies  by the time i was done.  This year I have just as many plants and somehow think it is going to be better. I need a pound off Nurse Larry for RSO. The rest is to enjoy...with my daughter and one friend that is going to help me harvest.  I figure if i keep her in pot all year she can help me harvest. I hope she is like minded. 
But, i am with Kaotik, i didn't put this time into these to have some weed whacker whack my weed.


----------



## Hackerman

Would it be absurd to even suggest something like this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hedge-Cordl...S_Outdoor_Power_Equipment&hash=item418194fbaf


----------



## AluminumMonster

I own a SpinPro trimmer and have been using it for 2 years now with great results. I knocked out 5 plants in an hour and one half two weeks ago. My buds come out looking great every time too. I love my trimmer!


----------



## lyfespan

Hackerman said:


> Would it be absurd to even suggest something like this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hedge-Cordl...S_Outdoor_Power_Equipment&hash=item418194fbaf



Yes


----------



## lyfespan

AluminumMonster said:


> I own a SpinPro trimmer and have been using it for 2 years now with great results. I knocked out 5 plants in an hour and one half two weeks ago. My buds come out looking great every time too. I love my trimmer!



I like hearing that, and the one in the OG post is supposed to be even better than spin pros model? Figured its a way to save a lil time and joints lol


----------



## Hackerman

I just bought one.... I'll let you know. LMAO


----------



## Rosebud

AluminumMonster said:


> I own a SpinPro trimmer and have been using it for 2 years now with great results. I knocked out 5 plants in an hour and one half two weeks ago. My buds come out looking great every time too. I love my trimmer!




Pictures please?????Of the finished product?


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> Pictures please?????Of the finished product?



Rose did you see the one in post #1 on amazon? People are saying its a lil better than the spin pros, I'll be picking it up here in a couple weeks.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Rosebud said:


> Pictures please?????Of the finished product?



Rose, I have some dried Grail if you would like to see the buds?


----------



## AluminumMonster

Dried Bros.Grimm C99, trimmed with a Spinpro trimmer. 

View attachment SAM_1060.jpg


View attachment SAM_1061.jpg


View attachment SAM_1062.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

WOW, i am so surprised, they look nice.  Very nice, maybe I better reconsider my trimming coming up soon. I tell ya last year killed me.  Thank you for showing me AM, that looks great.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Rosebud said:


> WOW, i am so surprised, they look nice.  Very nice, maybe I better reconsider my trimming coming up soon. I tell ya last year killed me.  Thank you for showing me AM, that looks great.



I take down 8-10 plants per month, without the trimmer I would lose a week of my time every month to trimming. I also like that it collects the sugar leaves in the bottom of the bowl. There is almost no waste.


----------



## Rosebud

Well, i just sent the link to MR rb to look at...with his discerning eye. I am going to get that one Lyfespan based on the reviews. I am so excited. That is cheaper then paying a trimmer. That is the cost of a half an ounce....wooo hooooo. Thanks you guys! 

AM, your stuff looks awesome. Thank you.  It took me all month last year to do it and it was awful like Ston~ said.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Rosebud said:


> Well, i just sent the link to MR rb to look at...with his discerning eye. I am going to get that one Lyfespan based on the reviews. I am so excited. That is cheaper then paying a trimmer. That is the cost of a half an ounce....wooo hooooo. Thanks you guys!
> 
> AM, your stuff looks awesome. Thank you.  It took me all month last year to do it and it was awful like Ston~ said.



Glad I can help Rose. Just remember to keep it clean and don't forget the trim in the bottom section.... I forgot to remove the trim once..... the entire trimmer was filled with white mildew, ugh. It took 2 bottles of ISO and 2 hours of my time to get it clean. I also had the smell of ISO in my nostrils for a full day after the incident lol.

Thank you for the kind words too!


----------



## lyfespan

AluminumMonster said:


> Dried Bros.Grimm C99, trimmed with a Spinpro trimmer.



Looking great, what size will these spin trimmers do? I'm doing kolas by hand, but most of my buds are about 3x3 grenades, I don't wanna have to break things down any smaller than that, And all popcorn, larfy buds go for hash, just wanna make sure it's going to give me what I want


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> Well, i just sent the link to MR rb to look at...with his discerning eye. I am going to get that one Lyfespan based on the reviews. I am so excited. That is cheaper then paying a trimmer. That is the cost of a half an ounce....wooo hooooo. Thanks you guys!
> 
> AM, your stuff looks awesome. Thank you.  It took me all month last year to do it and it was awful like Ston~ said.



I was kind of interesting in seeing how the blades work instead of the wire. Figured it wouldn't pull things apart as much, and it comes with serrated and smooth.


----------



## kaotik

let me finish chewing the rest of my hat here  
must say i'm baffled and impressed (and to be completely honest; kinda doubtful)

might have to change my opinion of spin pro's.
 the trim pro's suck IMO, that still and will always stand. but i'm impressed at the look of these spin pro buds ya got AM.
no second trim eh? that's all straight off the spinner?
baffled how it could be so much better than the trimpro.. basically the same technique.


----------



## AluminumMonster

lyfespan said:


> Looking great, what size will these spin trimmers do? I'm doing kolas by hand, but most of my buds are about 3x3 grenades, I don't wanna have to break things down any smaller than that, And all popcorn, larfy buds go for hash, just wanna make sure it's going to give me what I want



Thanks bud! 

The bigger kolas you should do by hand but anything smaller it should handle just fine. You will also find that some of that popcorn that was going straight in to the hash bin will now go in to the bud bin. It is just that much easier to trim.


----------



## Rosebud

kaotik, i ordered it. I have always been like minded to you. But I love Amazon reviews. It is kinda spendy, but not if you figure what you would pay a trimmer or the TIME it takes to do an outdoor grow.  Did you check the one out that lyfespan posted? very cool. And AM's buds are beautiful!


----------



## kaotik

good luck rose
hope it saves your body some aches this fall 
lemme know what ya think after


----------



## AluminumMonster

kaotik said:


> let me finish chewing the rest of my hat here
> must say i'm baffled and impressed (and to be completely honest; kinda doubtful)
> 
> might have to change my opinion of spin pro's.
> the trim pro's suck IMO, that still and will always stand. but i'm impressed at the look of these spin pro buds ya got AM.
> no second trim eh? that's all straight off the spinner?
> baffled how it could be so much better than the trimpro.. basically the same technique.



I can understand your doubtfulness lol. All I do is remove the bud from the plant, then remove the fan leaf/leaves from the bud, then toss it in to the trimmer. 15-20 cranks later i remove the buds from the trimmer and toss'em in to a drying rack. The key is doing all this with the buds fresh off of the plant and don't over load the trimmer. I can also attache a drill to the handle. I don't use this feature but someone with arthritis could benefit from this feature.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Rosebud said:


> kaotik, i ordered it. I have always been like minded to you. But I love Amazon reviews. It is kinda spendy, but not if you figure what you would pay a trimmer or the TIME it takes to do an outdoor grow.  Did you check the one out that lyfespan posted? very cool. And AM's buds are beautiful!


Good for you Rose! I'm excited for you!

Here's my baby!
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1410364697649.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

I am excited, thanks for making me do an "about face" on my opinion of trimmers.... All in one post.  thanks guys.


----------



## lyfespan

AluminumMonster said:


> I can understand your doubtfulness lol. All I do is remove the bud from the plant, then remove the fan leaf/leaves from the bud, then toss it in to the trimmer. 15-20 cranks later i remove the buds from the trimmer and toss'em in to a drying rack. The key is doing all this with the buds fresh off of the plant and don't over load the trimmer. I can also attache a drill to the handle. I don't use this feature but someone with arthritis could benefit from this feature.



That's it I'm ordering one and setting it up in the drill press, this will allow me the ability to control the speed of the drill, and to set it and forget it.


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> I am excited, thanks for making me do an "about face" on my opinion of trimmers.... All in one post.  thanks guys.



That's the great thing about community, while some will get set in their ways, all it takes is a lil time and new developments to change one's opinion, with substantiated evidence of course, lol


----------



## Kindbud

laziness lol jp just set in my ways i guess lyfespan i love the drill press idea making stuff automated lol love i


----------



## AluminumMonster

Kindbud said:


> laziness lol jp just set in my ways i guess lyfespan i love the drill press idea making stuff automated lol love i



I understand your mindset completely. I used to think the same thing. Then I tried one....... I don't consider it lazy at all. I consider it efficient and effective.  As I said above, 5 plants in 1.5 hours, I now have time for more of my other grow duties or household duties. To sit there day in and day out trimming, especially an OD grow, is a waste of time and money imo. I still get scissor hash too! I just have to scrape the grate when I'm done.:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Rosebud

Kindbud, first you say my grow is behind, then you call me lazy?  Are you picking a fight with this old lady???? I was only 61 last year and it bout killed me...this year it is not going to... Lazy my blank.


----------



## Kindbud

Nooo lol i was just saying the trimmers are a lazy way but i see ur point.... im hands only gets a better looking finished product jmo


----------



## Rosebud

LOL, you made me look at my last years plants and I am a little ahead from then.. So thanks for that. Hope your doing well Kindbud, namaste.


----------



## Rosebud

I got my new trimmer today. I did two small indoor plants with it and I am absolutely shocked by how much I love it.   It does a better job then I do and I am kinda picky. It will be a life saver for me with the od grow.  The Only downside is you have to dry in drying racks, rather then hang. As mine doesn't do large cola's as well, but that is ok as now there is no cutting it off the stem to jar...it is already to go.  This is the best money I have spent in a long while.  

THank you AM for showing me the way!!!

The other thing is I love the way it catches all the trim.... It is just awesome.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Rosebud said:


> I got my new trimmer today. I did two small indoor plants with it and I am absolutely shocked by how much I love it.   It does a better job then I do and I am kinda picky. It will be a life saver for me with the od grow.  The Only downside is you have to dry in drying racks, rather then hang. As mine doesn't do large cola's as well, but that is ok as now there is no cutting it off the stem to jar...it is already to go.  This is the best money I have spent in a long while.
> 
> THank you AM for showing me the way!!!
> 
> The other thing is I love the way it catches all the trim.... It is just awesome.


You just put a huge smile on my face! I am sooooo glad you're happy with your trimmer. Just keep it clean and you'll be happy for a long time to come. Every once in a while you can scrape the hash off of the grate and smoke it too.


----------



## DeepfriedNugs

Call me old fashioned, but there's a certain nostalgia to a pair of scissors, a cookie sheet, a joint and some good music. Nothing like sitting down and spending some quality time with your hard earned harvest and having a trim party. Do it however you want but ill stick with old school.


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> I got my new trimmer today. I did two small indoor plants with it and I am absolutely shocked by how much I love it.   It does a better job then I do and I am kinda picky. It will be a life saver for me with the od grow.  The Only downside is you have to dry in drying racks, rather then hang. As mine doesn't do large cola's as well, but that is ok as now there is no cutting it off the stem to jar...it is already to go.  This is the best money I have spent in a long while.
> 
> THank you AM for showing me the way!!!
> 
> The other thing is I love the way it catches all the trim.... It is just awesome.


Omg, mine came today, I'm impressed. I thought it was gonna be smaller, but no this thing is huge, I love that I can completely take it apart to service. The silicone mat it came with to keep it put while cranking, genius thank you for that. I'm still wondering what the slotted holes in the crank assembly are for, till I find out, they look like a spot to mount my drill press adaptor plate. That way I can mount the bowl, attach the crank and lid assembly to the drill head assembly and then all I gotta do is use the drill press crank to open and close the bad boy to load it. 

Can you tell I love a project, it's like the freaking Ateam over here, just add high energy sativas and we are on the job, lol

Well of to go spin my first few buds by hand and see what this baby can do.


----------



## lyfespan

DeepfriedNugs said:


> Call me old fashioned, but there's a certain nostalgia to a pair of scissors, a cookie sheet, a joint and some good music. Nothing like sitting down and spending some quality time with your hard earned harvest and having a trim party. Do it however you want but ill stick with old school.



Till you're staring at a forest of 6' girls, telling you their all ready, better hurry or else....


----------



## AluminumMonster

lyfespan said:


> Omg, mine came today, I'm impressed. I thought it was gonna be smaller, but no this thing is huge, I love that I can completely take it apart to service. The silicone mat it came with to keep it put while cranking, genius thank you for that. I'm still wondering what the slotted holes in the crank assembly are for, till I find out, they look like a spot to mount my drill press adaptor plate. That way I can mount the bowl, attach the crank and lid assembly to the drill head assembly and then all I gotta do is use the drill press crank to open and close the bad boy to load it.
> 
> Can you tell I love a project, it's like the freaking Ateam over here, just add high energy sativas and we are on the job, lol
> 
> Well of to go spin my first few buds by hand and see what this baby can do.


Give that bad boy a whirl!  Bring it over here, I've got 8 girls that are pretty much ready to go right now lol.


----------



## lyfespan

AluminumMonster said:


> Give that bad boy a whirl!  Bring it over here, I've got 8 girls that are pretty much ready to go right now lol.



Just as soon as I finish my Farmer Boys breakfast burrito, I plan on it. 

And don't tent me, I'm always down for a road trip, have tools and knowledge will travel, lol..


----------



## DeepfriedNugs

lyfespan said:


> Till you're staring at a forest of 6' girls, telling you their all ready, better hurry or else....



A forest, maybe. But I only have 3 myself.


----------



## Rosebud

DeepfriedNugs said:


> Call me old fashioned, but there's a certain nostalgia to a pair of scissors, a cookie sheet, a joint and some good music. Nothing like sitting down and spending some quality time with your hard earned harvest and having a trim party. Do it however you want but ill stick with old school.



Talk to me when your sitting outside alone in freezing drizzle the last of October with over three pounds to trim... So much for the old fashioned trimming.

My husband the machinist counted 40 to 1 ratio... meaning one crank and the blade goes around 40 times. I did 10 to the R 10 to the left and 5 more just for fun and the buds are really pretty.


I am so glad i changed my mind. So thankful to have this for next month.


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> Talk to me when your sitting outside alone in freezing drizzle the last of October with over three pounds to trim... So much for the old fashioned trimming.
> 
> My husband the machinist counted 40 to 1 ratio... meaning one crank and the blade goes around 40 times. I did 10 to the R 10 to the left and 5 more just for fun and the buds are really pretty.
> 
> 
> I am so glad i changed my mind. So thankful to have this for next month.



I'm so glad I found it sooner than later. So freaking easy


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Lyfespan for the link.


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> Talk to me when your sitting outside alone in freezing drizzle the last of October with over three pounds to trim... So much for the old fashioned trimming.
> 
> My husband the machinist counted 40 to 1 ratio... meaning one crank and the blade goes around 40 times. I did 10 to the R 10 to the left and 5 more just for fun and the buds are really pretty.
> 
> 
> I am so glad i changed my mind. So thankful to have this for next month.



I'm so glad I found it sooner than later. So freaking easy


----------



## AluminumMonster

I'll be trimming tomorrow..... pics coming soon.


----------



## bwanabud

I've been using a Spin Pro for 3 years, works great. A thread a while back, guys were ripping me a new one, but everyone's situation is different.

2 years ago I had 300 plants outdoors, and most of you have already seen my indoor rooms....that's a lot of Fiskers & friends


----------



## DeepfriedNugs

bwanabud said:


> I've been using a Spin Pro for 3 years, works great. A thread a while back, guys were ripping me a new one, but everyone's situation is different.
> 
> 2 years ago I had 300 plants outdoors, and most of you have already seen my indoor rooms....that's a lot of Fiskers & friends



At that production level a trimmer would be a must.


----------



## ston-loc

Wow, haven't been in this thread in a few pages back. Shocked!!! Never would I have thought is be contemplating buying one. Hmmm


----------



## lyfespan

ston-loc said:


> Wow, haven't been in this thread in a few pages back. Shocked!!! Never would I have thought is be contemplating buying one. Hmmm



1 plant down in 4 hours and it was a big mess, that required a lot of hand clipping to clean it up before going in, but that's better than 3 days by hand


----------



## Kindbud

Im quick tho yall must be slow I can do a pound in a day easily by hand it would be niceto havea trimmer but ill do it by hand the oldschool way :48:


----------



## Hackerman

I wish I had a big enough crop to need one of these. They look pretty neat and all of you seem to love yours.

I just don't think I can justify buying one for a 4x4 room harvest. LOL

Still, it's nice that you are all loving yours.


----------



## Rosebud

I probably wouldn't have bought one for my indoor girls, but I am glad I have it for them now. I just couldn't do last year again. I am still so happy with it.

Kindbud, i don't know how you could do a pound a day.


----------



## ston-loc

Stuff here has to be to pretty high standards. Can't be butchered, but can't be full of leaves either. I don't see how you could do a dry pound in a day, at least not to the standards needed for it to be worth anything locally.
If this could take away some of the leg work, and speed things up along with handling larger buds by hand. I'm more than willing to drop $150 to give it a try.


----------



## ston-loc

Was pulling this every day after work in 3-4 hours every day for over a month. 12 hour days on weekends.... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

Im good used to do it all the time we had 3 flowering rooms going and aour outdoors stuff i can trim that good ston and quick ill show yall heae in a few weeks i can do that what u have in that pic in about an hr an hour and a hald max.....:48: me and my buddy used to do about 4 5ft indoor plants aday out of the flowering room and thats in 8hrs day with regular smoke breaks etc oh and the plants wear usually around 6-10 ozs a piece i use gloves use my hands remove all big fan leaves and smaller fan leave i can get by hand gently and easily hang em up get about a 1/4lb or so hanged up with all the big leaves removed then start with the finally trim with scissors nice and close ill post pics next girl that comea down :48:


----------



## ston-loc

Not trying to talk ish dude. I just know the work and time these beasts take to trim down. Going to give it a try for the smaller offshoot stuff. Main colas def by hand


----------



## Kindbud

Yeah i got ya Ston it would work good for smaller buds but most of them small buds i make hash out and i keep all the big main colas and big buds and them spin pros cant trim those big buds and main colas... but idk ill time how long my biggest girl takes to trim and its final weight after it drys :48: and include a few pics in a monrh or so


----------



## lyfespan

The type of buds matters too, I got plants that have grenades and plants with spears, grenades are getting spun.


----------



## Kindbud

Yeah idk i still will use my hands i dont doubt they work guess im just cheap :48:


----------



## stonakai

Trim bin is the best product Ive found for trimming...No back ache and if you trim dry tons of kief


----------



## Rosebud

So the big colas will have to be cut down to fit in the spinner, but that is ok. I am used to hanging all mine too, so this is a bit different.  Ston~ I am very particular too, can't wait for your impressions. WOO HOO!


----------



## Kindbud

But scissor HASH my favorite hash


----------



## lyfespan

Kindbud said:


> But scissor HASH my favorite hash



I got quite the ball after one plant, just have to scrape the grate.


----------



## ston-loc

Ordered it. Gonna give it a try


----------



## bwanabud

ston-loc said:


> Ordered it. Gonna give it a try



You'll love it, rig a cordless drill up to the top drive nut....you can drink beer with the other hand


----------



## Kindbud

:48:let me know how it works out ston some picx would be nice of it in action and finish product


----------



## ston-loc

Figure how much I pull in. $150 is a drop in the bucket for the potential awesomeness. I'll def take some pics once it gets here


----------



## Kindbud

Yeah i know prob get one 1 day when i do a year that my outdoor is just too much to trim this year its going to be alot of trimming probably get one next year because im going bigger then i did this year gonna start plants earlier then i did this year gonna try to hit 15 foot next year my biggest is a little over 12 ft this year haven't been able to get one over 12ft been a challenge for me to get to 15 probably dont hit it because i always top em at around 5 ft if i left em and not top i bet they would hit 15ft :48:


----------



## lyfespan

ston-loc said:


> Figure how much I pull in. $150 is a drop in the bucket for the potential awesomeness. I'll def take some pics once it gets here



I took down a nasty looking plant, that went thru reveg during bloom, and eaten by caterpillars. This thing was ugly, the trimmer made it actually look good, not to mention the trim is all nice and brokeN down for bubble hash.


----------



## lyfespan

stonakai said:


> Trim bin is the best product Ive found for trimming...No back ache and if you trim dry tons of kief



I never trim dry, it's a PITA, but I do drop my dry trim in to my trim bin before dropping it in the washing machine for bubble hash, I get a pretty good pile of dry hash for each plant run.


----------



## Hackerman

OK, you are all just enjoying this way too much for me not to jump in. LOL

I am looking at these and I see several different manufacturers and models.

Just so I am straight with this, the one you are all buying and enjoying is the Model 6000S, correct?


----------



## Rosebud

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009O3JIKM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1[/ame]  Only 7 left!!!!

I can take pic's too, what you wanna see?


----------



## kaotik

still like to see more pics myself. AM's buds were impressive (honestly as good as my hand trim when the day gets long    ) but that's all we've seen.

i'd actually like to see the fingers and the grate if possible, after someones first crop (get an idea how rough it is)


thanks for this thread though, opened my eyes to them and may get one someday. i thought they'd be as brutal as the gas ones, and just as tedious with turning simply replacing cutting.
admit i'm actually debating one now, mainly just for lower stuff.. though this frugalist finds it tough to spend $200 on what equates to little more than a salad bowl with a fan   

oh, if you never dried on a screen before, be prepared for some flat bottom buds too eh.

*just looked, we don't even have that one on amazon.ca.. only a cheap-o looking ipower one for $179, or a decent looking unit for $360.


----------



## MR1

Here you go Kaotic, a little more money but we Canadians usaually always have to pay more.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Bowl-Leaf-Trimmer-M-6000S-Series-M-6000SBU-16-inch-Bud-Flower-Spin-Cut-Trimmer-/141292372660?pt=US_Hydroponics&hash=item20e5ae82b4#ht_237wt_1124


----------



## Hackerman

Thanks for the confirmation, Rose. 

I notice the one we are all buying is different than the one shown in AM's thread, here... http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69377&page=4

I like the stainless steel bowl. I wonder if there are any other differences between his and the one on Amazon (which, by the way is $20 cheaper on eBay from the same seller).


----------



## lyfespan

Hackerman said:


> Thanks for the confirmation, Rose.
> 
> I notice the one we are all buying is different than the one shown in AM's thread, here... http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69377&page=4
> 
> I like the stainless steel bowl. I wonder if there are any other differences between his and the one on Amazon (which, by the way is $20 cheaper on eBay from the same seller).



View attachment image.jpg


Here's mine the same one rosebud picked up as well, we chose this unit do to the reviews and comparisons to the spin pro(AM's), which is an excellent unit. I posted the link in the first post of this thread.


----------



## lyfespan

Hackerman said:


> Thanks for the confirmation, Rose.
> 
> I notice the one we are all buying is different than the one shown in AM's thread, here... http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69377&page=4
> 
> I like the stainless steel bowl. I wonder if there are any other differences between his and the one on Amazon (which, by the way is $20 cheaper on eBay from the same seller).



I like the acrylic top on the new model, it allows me to see what's going on in the work area.


----------



## Hackerman

OK, these DO have a stainless bottom. They looked like plastic in the picture.

Thanks again, all.


----------



## Rosebud

The blade is impressive to me. My husband is a retired machinist and he thought it was a good piece of equipment. I will go take a pic of my last bud harvested now.View attachment DSCF3309.jpg


View attachment DSCF3310.jpg​
And yes, if you look close you may see a seed.

The silicone "fingers" are the best.


----------



## MR1

Looks good to me.


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> The blade is impressive to me. My husband is a retired machinist and he thought it was a good piece of equipment. I will go take a pic of my last bud harvested now.View attachment 217826
> 
> 
> View attachment 217827​
> And yes, if you look close you may see a seed.
> 
> The silicone "fingers" are the best.


Rose did you have MrRB change the blade to the serrated one yet? I did that and took out one of the stack shims, so the blade is closer to the grate. I also ran my blade over some 600-1200 grit sand paper to make it surgically sharp.


----------



## Rosebud

No, we just used the blade that was on it. It seems to do a good job. I don't know about the serrated one. Did you use it?


----------



## MR1

A serrated blade will kind of catch the leaves and cut them without smearing them, if it is sharp it should cut better. That is my theory.


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> No, we just used the blade that was on it. It seems to do a good job. I don't know about the serrated one. Did you use it?



I like serrated blade a lil more like MR1 stated, it cut better, and after sharpening it it's a better machine.


----------



## bwanabud

I use the serrated blade also, run it across 1000 grit wet/dry paper....you could circumcise a baby with it


----------



## Rosebud

Are ya'll saying my doesn't look ok?


----------



## bwanabud

Rosebud said:


> Are ya'll saying my doesn't look ok?



Rose your's looks great, did a very nice job. But as you use it more, whacking thru stems and leaves...it will dull. then it starts tearing and thumping the buds.

Keep it clean, keep it sharp...enjoy


----------



## ston-loc

Look great Rose! Spent a few hours after work out back again. Really excited for mine to get here


----------



## MR1

I you have a sharpening steel for your kitchen knives you can run your blades across the steel to bring the edge back when you notice the blades getting dull. This will extend the life of your blades because you won't have to put a sharpening stone to them as often.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Rosebud said:


> Are ya'll saying my doesn't look ok?



Rose, your buds look perfect!:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## lyfespan

AluminumMonster said:


> Rose, your buds look perfect!:vap-Bong_smoker:


They look killer!
I can't wait to post more pix of what this machine is doing for me. The first plant I took down was super ugly, so but this is the only pic of those buds I have.
View attachment image.jpg

Hahaha like how my trim bin became a storage container, still holds trim, but... Lol


----------



## Kindbud

Do u yall go threw them buds for a finishing trim after u use the machine? ? I see a lot of stuff I'd cut off when i trim


----------



## bwanabud

Kindbud said:


> Do u yall go threw them buds for a finishing trim after u use the machine? ? I see a lot of stuff I'd cut off when i trim



I hand trim the big Colas, whirlybird the med. & small buds,,,,then some need some fine tune trimming. Either way saves a ton of time.


----------



## ston-loc

It came today, and I gotta say, I dig it. Definitely worth the $ in time saved. I can see a final once over really quick after, but still saved so much time compared to what I did yesterday after work.


----------



## lyfespan

ston-loc said:


> It came today, and I gotta say, I dig it. Definitely worth the $ in time saved. I can see a final once over really quick after, but still saved so much time compared to what I did yesterday after work.



Pretty impressive lil toy isn't it


----------



## mojoganjaman

picked mine up today... http://www.shearline.com/#!shearline-original-20/cm8l



mojo


----------



## lyfespan

mojoganjaman said:


> picked mine up today... http://www.shearline.com/#!shearline-original-20/cm8l
> 
> 
> mojo



Only 6500.00 WOW, a lil outta my range right now, lol, but it is awesome looking


----------



## Hackerman

I ordered the spinner the other day. As I was harvesting those 2 plants, I realized how much easier it would be even for small harvests. It took me a few hours to trim those 2 plants. I'll bet the spinner would have cut that in half.

Will definitely have it for the next harvest.

Again, thanks to MP for a great idea. Love this place.


----------



## Rosebud

bwanabud said:


> I hand trim the big Colas, whirlybird the med. & small buds,,,,then some need some fine tune trimming. Either way saves a ton of time.




That is what i have decided to do. I just can't cut up those big beautiful colas. I used the salad spinner on everything else.  I can't even guess how much time it saves me... So glad to have it....And the shake for oil is amazing... I just know it. The shake has so much good stuff and it is all caught in the bowl. Love it.


----------



## mojoganjaman

lyfespan said:


> Only 6500.00 WOW, a lil outta my range right now, lol, but it is awesome looking




I negotiated to $5150 CAD, all in...)



mojo


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> That is what i have decided to do. I just can't cut up those big beautiful colas. I used the salad spinner on everything else.  I can't even guess how much time it saves me... So glad to have it....And the shake for oil is amazing... I just know it. The shake has so much good stuff and it is all caught in the bowl. Love it.



Rose, I have put 6 big girls through this thing, and last night I decided to clean the thing up, omg it makes the best hash. Just took a razor blade and ran it over the grill part against the grain( so it goes bbrriiitttttt,lol) not scraping them so much as playing them. The hash just jumps off into the bowl, after I finished the top piece I took a flexible razor blade and did the bowl. The combination of all the plants trichs was an amazing blend, whoa nelly my head was floating. Just had to share the fun.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh, great idea!  Whoa nelly sounds like the correct comment. Can't wait!


----------



## AluminumMonster

I love scraping my trimmer too.
A window scraper with a replaceable razor blade works wonderfully.


----------



## SpiritualHippie

I would love to try this.  However I need it by the end of next week and the only one I can find that will ship that fast to canada is here

[ame]http://www.amazon.ca/iPower-GLTRIMBOWL16M-16-Inch-Trimmer-Twisted/dp/B007GGQYXS/ref=sr_1_1?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1412961402&sr=1-1&keywords=bud+trimmer[/ame]

Not sure if its the same quality.  I also have an email into the seller that Rosebud got one from to see if they have faster shipping and the additional cost.

Last year I had 2 people helping me and it took 16 man hours to do all my trimming.  I have 3x the plants this year and not much help so this is could seriously save me some time.


----------



## Rosebud

It looks the same to me. It really does.


----------



## MR1

The reviews on the one you posted are not very good SP, it is a bit differant than yours Rosebud. 
Here is a link to one on ebay but it might not get to you in time. 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Bowl-Leaf-Trimmer-M-6000S-Series-M-6000SBR-16-Herbal-Bud-Flower-Spin-Trimmer/141178756215?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140620075055%26meid%3Dd39fef0458ec4fc79e687676f788a159%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D20140620075055%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D141292372660#ht_237wt_1124


----------



## SpiritualHippie

Thanks MR1, there were no reviews on Amazon.ca and I figured *** just order it.  After reading your post I did I more thorough search for reviews and you are absolutely correct.  I managed to cancel the order before it shipped.  

Hoping these guys get back to me on additional shipping options otherwise I will be doing it the old fashion way which I both love and hate


----------



## mojoganjaman

well....after 10 or so hours to figure my machine...the wife wants to run it....hehehe...love this lil' gem!!!!!




mojo


----------



## NorCalHal

I have been against machine trimmers for a long time...just didn't like the way they cut. I also like keeping my friends working, as they look forward to harvest time.
For my outdoor project this year, we bought a redesigned Twister trimmer machine, and I have to say it works great. We can take down 10+ plants a day with 4 folks, which is amazing. The finished product is super clean, no crows feet or shagginess at all. 3 people cutting plants and feeding the machine, and 1 on quality control. The QC guy stands at the end of the machine and hand finishes anything questionable that comes thru, which is a nug or 2 for every 200 or so.
It hooks up to a vacuum pump and the cut is controlled by setting the correct vac level. Too much, it will tear the bud up, too little, it dosent do the job. I had to send a couple of guys to a training class to run the damn thing.
Bottom line, it saves an outdoor guy HUGE time and HUGE expense. Taking down 500# gardens in 10-14 days. We are making a killing on renting it out when we don't use it.
As far as running indoor thru it...I think it would work well, but I will prob not try it on my indoor.


----------



## Rosebud

Crows feet, that is what those are called, i hate those Hal... How do you avoid those?


----------



## bwanabud

Rosebud said:


> Crows feet, that is what those are called, i hate those Hal... How do you avoid those?



Try not to squint much, and use moisturizer at night


----------



## mojoganjaman

NorCalHal said:


> I have been against machine trimmers for a long time...just didn't like the way they cut. I also like keeping my friends working, as they look forward to harvest time.
> For my outdoor project this year, we bought a redesigned Twister trimmer machine, and I have to say it works great. We can take down 10+ plants a day with 4 folks, which is amazing. The finished product is super clean, no crows feet or shagginess at all. 3 people cutting plants and feeding the machine, and 1 on quality control. The QC guy stands at the end of the machine and hand finishes anything questionable that comes thru, which is a nug or 2 for every 200 or so.
> It hooks up to a vacuum pump and the cut is controlled by setting the correct vac level. Too much, it will tear the bud up, too little, it dosent do the job. I had to send a couple of guys to a training class to run the damn thing.
> Bottom line, it saves an outdoor guy HUGE time and HUGE expense. Taking down 500# gardens in 10-14 days. We are making a killing on renting it out when we don't use it.
> As far as running indoor thru it...I think it would work well, but I will prob not try it on my indoor.



I'm curious how you cure those large amounts....coolers, jars(haha), other devices...I have a 15 plant outdoor garden..I have my drying figured...but I need bigger curing vessels than 1 gal pickle jars...appreciate any info...)



mojo


----------



## ston-loc

I would guess the product is moved once it is dry enough, without a cure.


----------



## Rosebud

bwanabud said:


> Try not to squint much, and use moisturizer at night



Thank you for that great laugh this morning, that was so funny. 



mojoganjaman  I use jars that are no bigger then a gallon. I found some great sealing jars on line for a great price. Look around, we don' t want them much bigger then a gallon or they could get mold if not all the way dry when put in.

Good luck to you.


----------



## mojoganjaman

Rosebud said:


> Thank you for that great laugh this morning, that was so funny.
> 
> 
> 
> mojoganjaman  I use jars that are no bigger then a gallon. I found some great sealing jars on line for a great price. Look around, we don' t want them much bigger then a gallon or they could get mold if not all the way dry when put in.
> 
> Good luck to you.




well...I figure I will have 15-20 lbs dry...thats alot of 1 gal jars...I'm not a dealer, I'm a patient...so the cure is important...just trying to lessen the workload...the Shearline 2.0 solved my "too many folks in my house/yard" at harvest time...now 5 folk do the work of 10...I suppose if I have to I will buy a whack of gallon jugs...thanks Rose...green mojo to all!!



mojo


----------



## bwanabud

A lot of large growers use Turkey cooking bags, they have perforated holes to allow moisture to escape. I dry a lot of weight each month, and a rack with 1/4" screen is what I use to dry....2 gal zip-lock bags to cure.


----------



## AluminumMonster

mojoganjaman said:


> well...I figure I will have 15-20 lbs dry...thats alot of 1 gal jars...I'm not a dealer, I'm a patient...so the cure is important...just trying to lessen the workload...the Shearline 2.0 solved my "too many folks in my house/yard" at harvest time...now 5 folk do the work of 10...I suppose if I have to I will buy a whack of gallon jugs...thanks Rose...green mojo to all!!
> 
> 
> 
> mojo



I think some large tupperware would be your best bet.


----------



## lyfespan

AluminumMonster said:


> I think some large tupperware would be your best bet.



Yeah bags just don't seal, unless your talking foodsaver sealed bags


----------



## mojoganjaman

ok...large tupperware tubs for cure...kin I store in said tub????

thanks for your responses...)



mojo


----------



## kaotik

lyfespan said:


> Yeah bags just don't seal, unless your talking foodsaver sealed bags


if you really want to use bags; there's a brand called 'zip zag bags' (formerly BC bags)  they work amazingly well.
i have a couple they gave out years a go for promotion, that still seal great today (i use them for storing my hash trim that use to stink out my freezer, before them  )

i go with large tupperware myself for curing and storing my OD.


----------



## NorCalHal

mojoganjaman said:


> I'm curious how you cure those large amounts....coolers, jars(haha), other devices...I have a 15 plant outdoor garden..I have my drying figured...but I need bigger curing vessels than 1 gal pickle jars...appreciate any info...)
> 
> 
> 
> mojo



Mostly cured in Turkey bags once the final trim is complete.

 The machine I am talking about does a pretty good job of cleaning out crows feet, but there is a person stationed on the end of the machine to inspect and herb that might need a hand trim, which is not much at all.


----------



## Hackerman

Boy, things sure have changed for pot dealers. LMAO When I did it in the 60's I let the buyer do the "trimming"..... as well as cleaning out all the sticks and stems and seeds....LMAO

I miss brickweed and folder-over baggies. LMAO


----------



## Rosebud

Hackerman, i wasn't 60 in the 60's....give me the trimmer, thank you.


----------

